# QSI Magnum decoder and speaker inside bachmann climax?



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

Would a QSI Magnum decoder and speaker fit inside the climax? just wondering before I give it a try!


Thanks !


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup.
I put an airwire card, phoenix P-5 and a speaker inside mine.


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Has anyone actually put a QSI Magnum in a Bachmann Climax? I plan on doing this and am interested in knowing about any problems encountered in doing so. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am currently in the process of this aswell as my 2-8-0 ! The climax is in parts waiting to be sorted ..From what I have gathered the best option will be for me to rewire the locomotive! .. The magnum decoder + speaker fit happily within the tender box !, Once I have completed the installation I will post a tutorial complete with pictures! 

Regards, 
Dan 

Has anyone actually put a QSI Magnum in a Bachmann Climax? I plan on doing this and am interested in knowing about any problems encountered in doing so. Any info would be greatly appreciated. 

Regards, 
Tom


----------



## tmtrainz (Feb 9, 2010)

Dan, 

How is the project going? Have you made any progress? 

Tom


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

this could be tough. I had trouble fitting a speaker and a QSI Magnum in a Shay which has a much larger tender. I did get DCC, sound and a speaker into a Climax, but just barely. It's not a QSI though. 

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips5/climax_tips.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You might wind up cutting the "short connector" pins off, and desoldering the other 12 and soldering wires in to save space. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## darkdaniel100 (Dec 26, 2008)

Sorry for bumping an old post but If anyone ever reads this and wonders , I did actually manage to get the QSI magnum board + Speaker inside the climax tender ! .. Also managed to wire the locomotive to use the chuff sensors (after some wiring magic) ... I’ll have to get a video of it on youtube soon! 

Kind Regards, 

Dan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade to hear you got it to work out. Later RJD


----------

